# Sundown Kids day 1/29/12



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2012)

There's a bunch of folks with kids down there in the same age range as mine. Bvert, Greg, 2knees, Grassi, I'm sure there are others.

Any interest?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll bring a niece(7) and a nephew or two(7 and 9).


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm down!  It would have to be a Sunday for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2012)

I can do a Sunday. Now we just need to figure out which one ...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2012)

i'll be there next sunday with both of my kids.  but anytime you guys want to get kids together to ski, whether at sundown or wherever, i'm into it.  kids motivate each other much better then anything we as parents can say or do.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 9, 2012)

Got two- 9 and 11- Sunday's are good- but I'm still on IR- although hopefully not for too long... Mine will be there most Sunday's with or without me on snow-they want to ski nastar.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2012)

I would be down for this with my 9 year old.

Greg and I were talking about getting the kids together at Sundown.

My issue is that until February many of my Sundays are filled with my 18 year old's college visits.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2012)

BTW, mine are 5 and 8.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> BTW, mine are 5 and 8.



Almost 6 and almost 9 here. I'm down for this. We're there most weekends anyway. Would be crazy fun. Operative word being crazy.... :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2012)

Hows Jan 29th sound?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows Jan 29th sound?



I'll pencil it in!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows Jan 29th sound?



Sounds good as far as I can tell.  I put it on my calendar.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully in... Should be healed enough to cruise with the kiddos by then...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows Jan 29th sound?



Sounds good. No obvious reason why I couldn't be there with the kids.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2012)

Can a mod put a date on the thread title please? What's a good rendezvous time? And if anyone can hook me up with discounted tickets too that would be sweet ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> And if anyone can hook me up with discounted tickets too that would be sweet ...



Just say you know Bvibert and they should let you on the lift!


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2012)

Greg said:


> Sounds good. No obvious reason why I couldn't be there with the kids.


Tell your wife to come and she can hang with handicapped me in the lodge. Maybe I'll bake something for all the kiddos...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2012)

severine said:


> Tell your wife to come and she can hang with handicapped me in the lodge. Maybe I'll bake something for all the kiddos...



Hey, welcome back!


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey, welcome back!



Wish I was 100% back, but thanks.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just say you know Bvibert and they should let you on the lift!



and here I am buying season passes


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2012)

29th sounds good.  anyone want to pick a time?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2012)

It's about a 90 minute drive for me. I'm going to shoot to be there by 9am, but a 10 am meet is probably the safe call.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys planning on skiing all day? Should we get 4 or 8 hour tickets?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You guys planning on skiing all day? Should we get 4 or 8 hour tickets?



Doesn't look like that big a price difference. Probably go with the 8. They'll ski for a couple hours and then want a break before skiing some more. Prob take us over the 4 hrs time limit.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

Probably a good idea to be prepared for overage. You just never know with kids; they work on their own schedules and agendas.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 16, 2012)

Healing nicely here... May actually be on snow for this... I will be the only one, kid or adult, snowplowing, but what the hey....


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Healing nicely here... May actually be on snow for this... I will be the only one, kid or adult, snowplowing, but what the hey....



That's more than I can do right now! Enjoy it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Healing nicely here... May actually be on snow for this... I will be the only one, kid or adult, snowplowing, but what the hey....



Can you hold our phones for us?

Glad to hear you'll be back on skis soon.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

Did we decide upon a time? I can hold down a table for all of you, if you'd like. As long as we get there early enough to hold one. Might as well make my time in the lodge worthwhile.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 23, 2012)

Sev-- sorry to hear you are injured.. I missed that information.. hope you heal quickly.  We're in for Sunday-- I took a couple of very cautious runs this Sunday while my kids were running nastar (basically to the course and to the lift)-- was okay.  

Sadder note... my daughter, who used to smoke my son by about 2 seconds, was consistently about 2 second slower than my son.. and looked really timed... she also wanted to quit earlier and didn't even want to ski Sat.... am hoping it is a lingering illnesss (she was running a slight fever on and off).. and not the after affects of being run over a few weeks back... she definately has lost some of her zeal... never really asks to go skiing, just kind of reluctantly tags along...hopefully she will perk up when she feels a little better.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2012)

severine said:


> Did we decide upon a time? I can hold down a table for all of you, if you'd like. As long as we get there early enough to hold one. Might as well make my time in the lodge worthwhile.



I'm going to try to get there by 9am, but I think a 10am meet somewhere would be good.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

Can we get a roll call?

wa-loaf - 2 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom


----------



## Madroch (Jan 23, 2012)

Updated Roll Call:

wa-loaf - 2 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom
Madroch-  2 kids

10 am is more likely for us--- trouble rousting the kids after Sat early morning-- and they want to ski nastar later...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2012)

Updated Roll Call:

wa-loaf + girlfriend - 3 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom
Madroch-  2 kids


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2012)

wa-loaf + girlfriend - 3 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom
Madroch- 2 kids 
2Knees 2 kids


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf + girlfriend - 3 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom
Madroch- 2 kids
2Knees 2 kids 
Greg + 2 kids

I have a show Saturday night so it's very unlikely I'll be there much before 11. I'll find you all.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2012)

Greg said:


> I have a show Saturday night so it's very unlikely I'll be there much before 11. I'll find you all.


We may be going to your show. Our hold up, if there will be any, will be when my MIL returns the kids Sunday morning. We'll figure it all out Sunday and find space for all of us. No worries.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

wa-loaf + girlfriend - 3 kids
bvibert - 2 kids + lodge mom
Madroch- 2 kids
2Knees 2 kids
Greg + 2 kids
o3jeff + 1 kid on loan


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2012)

not that it'll be hard to find people but want to try to meet by the racks at 11:00?  We all know how timing is when dealing with children so any earlier may be pushing it.  I know my kids are tough to get out of bed on the weekends.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> It's about a 90 minute drive for me. I'm going to shoot to be there by 9am, but a 10 am meet is probably the safe call.



whoops, i didnt see this.  10:00 am by the racks?  I may be late but i'll try.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> whoops, i didnt see this.  10:00 am by the racks?  I may be late but i'll try.



We should be able to spot you, will you be in your mogul or wind pants?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone know if they have the beginner bumps set up on Ex?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> not that it'll be hard to find people but want to try to meet by the racks at 11:00?  We all know how timing is when dealing with children so any earlier may be pushing it.  I know my kids are tough to get out of bed on the weekends.





2knees said:


> whoops, i didnt see this.  10:00 am by the racks?  I may be late but i'll try.



I can do 11. Don't mind an extra hour of sleep if that works better for everyone. Does the place get packed if you aren't there early? 11am at Wachusett and you're getting bussed in!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I can do 11. Don't mind an extra hour of sleep if that works better for everyone. Does the place get packed if you aren't there early? 11am at Wachusett and you're getting bussed in!



rarely is there a liftline of any consequence.  few minutes is usually the longest.  the lodge, that is another story.  Waaaaaay too many people sitting in there with laptops and Ipads, not skiing, and taking up entire tables.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe Sev can put Reserved signs on the tables when she leaves work Saturday night.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> rarely is there a liftline of any consequence.  few minutes is usually the longest.  *the lodge, that is another story.  Waaaaaay too many people sitting in there with laptops and Ipads, not skiing, and taking up entire tables*.



That is extremely rude, uncivil behavior.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone know if they have the beginner bumps set up on Ex?



When I left last night the course was still setup on Ex, below Stinger.  Not sure what the plans are...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

bvibert said:


> When I left last night the course was still setup on Ex, below Stinger.  Not sure what the plans are...



Do you think they will just move them to the other side of the trail? Why let them go to waste.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you think they will just move them to the other side of the trail? Why let them go to waste.



Absolutely.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 25, 2012)

11:00 is probably more realistic for my crew as well... lodge is a nightmare at 11:00 as noted, parking can be iffy too....at that hour you might be on the back of a truck from the satelite lot... or, as many leave about 11:00 after morning runs, might be able to snag a spot up closer...


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 25, 2012)

No kids but I'll be there on Sunday. Hope to see you all out on the hill.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> We should be able to spot you, will you be in your mogul or wind pants?




Plaid skirt and white shirt with plaid tie.....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> That is extremely rude, uncivil behavior.



. I know you love the sundown threads but when you are at an area with kids they need breaks. And they don't, or mine don't, like to eat outside in the cold.  It honestly gets annoying seeing people in their north face fleece and uggs boots with their bags covering an entire table while you struggle around looking for a place where your kid can sit and eat the meal we bought from the mountain as they sip their Starbucks latte and eat from a cooler


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> . I know you love the sundown threads but when you are at an area with kids they need breaks. And they don't, or mine don't, like to eat outside in the cold.  It honestly gets annoying seeing people in their north face fleece and uggs boots with their bags covering an entire table while you struggle around looking for a place where your kid can sit and eat the meal we bought from the mountain as they sip their Starbucks latte and eat from a cooler



I hear that. 

I stopped buying food when I was unable to sit and eat in the scenario you describe.

Have a great time.  Bring some Red Stag. I just tried it the other weekend and think it is worth picking up a bottle. Have the kids drive. They are never too young.:uzi:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> No kids but I'll be there on Sunday. Hope to see you all out on the hill.



Doing the racing thing?  You gonna be around Saturday too?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

Madroch said:


> 11:00 is probably more realistic for my crew as well... lodge is a nightmare at 11:00 as noted, parking can be iffy too....at that hour you might be on the back of a truck from the satelite lot... or, as many leave about 11:00 after morning runs, might be able to snag a spot up closer...



Yeah, it can be a bit busy by 11am on the weekend.  But even Sundown busy isn't that busy compared to some bigger places.  

The kids (and I) are really working forward to this!


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> rarely is there a liftline of any consequence.  few minutes is usually the longest.  the lodge, that is another story.  Waaaaaay too many people sitting in there with laptops and Ipads, not skiing, and taking up entire tables.





2knees said:


> . I know you love the sundown threads but when you are at an area with kids they need breaks. And they don't, or mine don't, like to eat outside in the cold.  It honestly gets annoying seeing people in their north face fleece and uggs boots with their bags covering an entire table while you struggle around looking for a place where your kid can sit and eat the meal we bought from the mountain as they sip their Starbucks latte and eat from a cooler



So what you're saying is, "Carrie, stay home. You're only adding to the problem." 

Parents who can't ski have to be somewhere accessible to the kids. That said, when I tried to play lodge mom this past Sunday, I stepped away for 5 minutes to get the kids set up and found my jacket & basket removed from the table and left in a heap on the floor. Guess you have to be more aggressive if you need a table.  It was pretty busy at that point. 

My plan is to try to get there earlier, if possible. I don't see any way I can reserve a table, though I will ask, just in case.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2012)

severine said:


> My plan is to try to get there earlier, if possible. I don't see any way I can reserve a table, though I will ask, just in case.



Just have them set aside the luxury box for us!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just have them set aside the luxury box for us!



+1, the upstairs loft will be good.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> +1, the upstairs loft will be good.



i ate up there Saturday, it was very warm, almost uncomfortable.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Doing the racing thing?  You gonna be around Saturday too?




Nope, just Sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2012)

severine said:


> So what you're saying is, "Carrie, stay home. You're only adding to the problem."
> 
> Parents who can't ski have to be somewhere accessible to the kids. That said, when I tried to play lodge mom this past Sunday, I stepped away for 5 minutes to get the kids set up and found my jacket & basket removed from the table and left in a heap on the floor. Guess you have to be more aggressive if you need a table.  It was pretty busy at that point.
> 
> My plan is to try to get there earlier, if possible. I don't see any way I can reserve a table, though I will ask, just in case.




no, of course i'm not talking about you because you'd be helping us out....

seriously though, I know there is nothing that can be done.  they already expanded.  I think its just a matter of people being a bit more courteous in terms of the space they use.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

2knees said:


> no, of course i'm not talking about you because you'd be helping us out....
> 
> seriously though, I know there is nothing that can be done.  they already expanded.  I think its just a matter of people being a bit more courteous in terms of the space they use.



How convenient.  Maybe someday they'll be able to expand further and add another lodge...

Looks like the weather will be beautiful on Sunday!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2012)

Do they even lock the lodge at night, if Sev could get up there the night before, that might really help????


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Do they even lock the lodge at night, if Sev could get up there the night before, that might really help????



The lodge is locked at night..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe someone could bring a folding table and chairs and we can put it In the aisle or right inside the back door.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe rope some tables off with caution tape and a chalk outline?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe rope some tables off with caution tape and a chalk outline?



Like this?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Like this?



Yep, I think that would keep a couple table free.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Yep, I think that would keep a couple table free.



Does that look like a snowboarder to anyone else....


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Does that look like a snowboarder to anyone else....








funny guy :wink:


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

Hehe. Looks like I will not be getting the night off, after all, so I'll see what I can do. Camp out, eh? That's a bit more dedication than I have to this event. Unless, of course, you paid me off in beer. Lots of beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

severine said:


> Hehe. Looks like I will not be getting the night off, after all, so I'll see what I can do. Camp out, eh? That's a bit more dedication than I have to this event. Unless, of course, you paid me off in beer. Lots of beer.



The bar is in the same building, you should be pretty loaded be the time we get there.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The bar is in the same building, you should be pretty loaded be the time we get there.



If I walk away from that table for 2 seconds, it'll be gone. I'll be parked for the duration, I imagine. Better bring some Depends.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2012)

Tomorrow will actually be somewhat busy first thing in the morning, with a big race that starts right when we open.  It'll probably be over by 11:30ish, so an 11am meetup time should work out well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeff might be able to answer this. I'm wondering the best route for me?

84 to Hartford and then up 44? Or take 90 west out to Westfield and drop down from there? Either way is about 2 hrs according to google maps.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

If you're taking 91, get off at Bradley. Route 20. I can't remember if it goes all the way to 219 or not, but that's your goal. Ratlum Rd is off of that. Don't bother with Htfd, and where 44 comes off 84 isn't the most scenic of neighborhoods.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

severine said:


> If you're taking 91, get off at Bradley. Route 20. I can't remember if it goes all the way to 219 or not, but that's your goal. Ratlum Rd is off of that. Don't bother with Htfd, and where 44 comes off 84 isn't the most scenic of neighborhoods.



That's not a bad option. Though I don't care much about scenery, just want the fastest easiest route.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

Probably 84 to 44 is the most direct. Keep in mind 44 will have a lot of traffic lights though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Probably 84 to 44 is the most direct. Keep in mind 44 will have a lot of traffic lights though.



Hows rt 20?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows rt 20?



Rt 20 is not bad at all. 

I would take the pike to Westfield then take 10/202 thought Westfield, Southwick and Granby CT to rt 20 west. From the like exit in westfield SD should be about a 40 minute drive, maybe shorter depending on how you drive.

Or 

pike to 84w to 91n to Rt 20w (exit 40)

BTW if you are going to take Rt 20, keep in mind that SD or its access road is not on RT 20. There are a couple more roads you have to take off of 20 to get to the rear entrance of the SD access road.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows rt 20?



Very few lights on the Route 20 trip. You can go Tim's way as well, but I figured you'd want to avoid tolls. So you go Route 20 to Route 219 to Ratlum Road, just like I said. Or Route 202/10 South, to Route 20 to Route 219 to Ratlum Road. Either will work.

Rt 44 through Hartford is a pain in the ass, plainly put. And it's really slow because of all the lights. Far less of them the way I mentioned.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I have an EZ pass and drive the pike almost everyday. It just goes to the cc.

I like those two options I may just decide once I'm on the road ...

Tim, you and Randi should come out!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a blast with you guys and your little groms! I got TONS of fun footage today and I will try to get to editing it asap. I found this one still frame while watching some of the footage today @ work and had to share....   A little Father Son Bump run!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





More to come for sure as I get through all the footage...some of the best stuff I'm sure will be what the kids "shot" in the lodge!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for videoing today, can't wait to watch it! Probably no editing will be needed in that gem! All the kids seem to love you or was it you camera!

Great skiing with you all!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 29, 2012)

here is a few more I was able to screen grab...and Jeff I think it was just me, I have that effect on kids (prob cuz I am still one myself) LOL


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2012)

Fritz is still waiting for the camera he "won" ... ;-)

Kids loved you, you're a natural with them!


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2012)

Very cute! Can't wait to see the video later--thanks so much for doing that! 

wa-loaf - Your kids are just adorable! Glad I could finally meet them!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2012)

One of my most enjoyable ski days of the year so far. Kids are still talking about how awesome and cool Cory is.  We talked about days like this a few years ago when our kids were still very small. Great to see one finally happen. Thanks Jens for suggesting this at Sundown.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2012)

After all these years hearing about the mighty Sundown it was great to get up there. The trails have some real character, sorry I didn't get to sample the bump offerings but we had other priorities today. I can see why everyone likes it's so much.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I can see why everyone likes it's so much.


  Yeah its mostly because I'm there :roll:

What happens when you surround a 27 year old kid with actual kids......should have came today to find out :wink:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am planning on using the first 30 seconds of this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA  and then cutting to Blink182's "all the small things" by request of Greg's girls......sound good to everyone else?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2012)

planb420 said:


> should have came today to find out :wink:



I was there, just didn't get to the bumps. The kids were the "other priority".

Looking forward to the vid!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2012)

That was a lot of fun. My kids had a blast too.  Did any of you happen to see the table they were all sitting at.  It was TRASHED!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2012)

2knees said:


> That was a lot of fun. My kids had a blast too.  Did any of you happen to see the table they were all sitting at.  It was TRASHED!



This table? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> This table? :lol:



Yup it looked a lot worse in person

Thanks so much for suggesting this. We have talked about doing something like this for so long but you got us all off our arses

And thanks to Carrie for the brownies. Hope you heal up!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you, 2knees!

So, so wonderful to see all those kids together today! My offer stands as always, guys. If I'm there anyway, I'd be happy to help out with the kiddos in any way I can, even if you want to grab a quick run in together without the kids. (Though I can't always promise baked goods every week anymore...  )


----------



## powhunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like the kids had a blast!

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry I missed everyone-- tough day for us-- My daughter bailed- after two sleepovers in a row she was wiped out... my son, after a similar situation (a sleepover Friday and a late night out Sat) was pretty moody-- he would ski, but only if he could run nastar-- so that is what we did.  Sounds like everyone had a good time-- sorry to be antisocial...

Second day out since the rib... still took it real slow, but am progressing-- hurt a little bit more than last time-- chatter on the ice was kind of jarring-- I really gotta learn how to ski better.. that would help.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2012)

That is so sweet! I'm glad you captured Fritz helping Ethan. I tried to get a photo but was too late.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice shots! Did I miss the video or are you still working on the masterpie


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that's a great idea!  Looking forward to the video.

There seems to be a lot of facial hair down in that neck of the woods :-D.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2012)

Good stuff!



severine said:


> That is so sweet! I'm glad you captured Fritz helping Ethan. I tried to get a photo but was too late.



I missed it too, you can see me fumbling with my phone in the background.



o3jeff said:


> Nice shots! Did I miss the video or are you still working on the masterpie



What's a masterpie? Taste good? Do you make that after the video ...


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2012)

severine said:


> That is so sweet! I'm glad you captured Fritz helping Ethan. I tried to get a photo but was too late.



I saw you scrambling, thought I would post it up in case you did not get it. :wink:

and no the video is far from complete, so far all i have done is pick music and then grab some still frames for you guys to enjoy in the meantime.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it too, you can see me fumbling with my phone in the background.



Dont worry thats Y I was there, you were in the midst of a true video professional (No foolin) LOL


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good time.  See you at S7


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What's a masterpie? Taste good? Do you make that after the video ...



It's a dessert.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2012)

Hows that video coming?


----------



## planb420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Slow as my editing computer took a shit! Boo, ill find a way though


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Slow as my editing computer took a shit! Boo, ill find a way though



you are challenging BVIBERT for slowest edit ever.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you are challenging BVIBERT for slowest edit ever.



No competition. We're still waiting for Brian's 2007 season wrap-up video ...


----------



## planb420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im sure I can out do Brian, I have over 60 GB's of gopro footage from this season to get through, and rising EVERYDAY LOL. If my computer gets fixed and I get a few "unridable" days I'm set ( but as many of you already know its gonna take a hill closure to get me off the slopes and on my computer)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Im sure I can out do Brian, I have over 60 GB's of gopro footage from this season to get through, and rising EVERYDAY LOL. If my computer gets fixed and I get a few "unridable" days I'm set ( but as many of you already know its gonna take a hill closure to get me off the slopes and on my computer)



Status of the video? I'm starting to get some flack from an 8 year old about this?


----------

